# Anyone friends with Mouse?



## Ras (Mar 4, 2019)

I?ve got a friend named Mouse who seems to be incredibly popular. We started out neck and neck with kudos, but she?s now almost 2,000 better than me. She?s also pretty much done with the flower event because of everyone who shares with her. I guess it?d be an enormous coincidence with so many worldwide players, but it?d be funny if others here know Mouse!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 4, 2019)

I don't know Mouse, but I do have a friend very similar to the one you described.  She has double the kudos I have, seems to own most if not all the leaf ticket-bought items, and is already very high in her HH ranking.


----------



## Phawnix (Mar 4, 2019)

I thought I played this game too much lol but now I don't have to worry


----------



## cfs317 (Mar 4, 2019)

My friend Emily (I knew her actually before we were on pocket camp) is the max level and has over 3,200 Kudos while I have a little over 1100. I stopped playing for a few months which is why I'm so far behind ;~;


----------



## Ras (Mar 5, 2019)

Norbie is loaded! Pro Rank 6 LMAO. I wish we could trade other people's friend codes (they'd have the option to turn down a friend request), but I guess it'd be a little weird. I'm going to post a picture of Mouse later just for fun.


----------



## Ras (Mar 5, 2019)

Here's the popular and adorable little Mouse:


----------



## Nougat (Mar 6, 2019)

Ras said:


> Here's the popular and adorable little Mouse:
> 
> View attachment 224079



OMG she has both the wings & the dress! I am beyond jealous now!


----------



## Ras (Mar 7, 2019)

I hope you get one of them with the free cookie coming up!


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 8, 2019)

She looks just like a friend I have named Clover. Same eyes, hair cut, I think even eye and hair colour.

Also I'm jealous, I bought atleast 13 leaf ticket cookies and ONLY got bronze items, I have never been burned this badly by a cookie before.

*Nougat* I'd sell you my spare dress if I could.


----------

